# Home Remedies (Stables & Barns Edition)



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

So we all know having a barn full of horses can be quite expensive. Well, I have started this thread so we can share our tips and tricks and "home remedies" for our barns.

So whether it's how you keep flies out of your barn, how you organize your barn, DIY tips, or anything else SPILL ALL YOUR SECRETS! :wink:

*Oh, and no bashing on other user's posts. Unless *you know for a fact *that it is wrong and/or harmful to a horse*

_(I have also started a thread like this in Health, Grooming, a__nd Tack & Equipment for remedies in those categories, so keep your tips in this thread strictly related to Horse Stables & Barns)_

Okie Dokie.. here's my tip:
I save all of my buckets from supplements and other things so I have storage containers any time I need them. They come in handy for water buckets, storage show supplies, and even sides for jumps


----------



## rosethorn (May 6, 2010)

For fly reduction: When you are done cleaning out a horse's stall. Mist is with BRONCO FLY REPELLENT. I learned this from the dog kennel I work at and boy does it keep them away from the stall. And I mist my entire isle and walls of the stalls to just to be safe. But obviously do not spray around food or water!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I love to Shop-Vac!! Weekly shop-vac of cobwebs and dust keeps barn neat and tidy


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I head to the local grocery store when they turn their produce over....get free apples and carrots by the bagful for the horses.

I reuse the bags from shavings as garbage bags. 

In summer to keep the dust down in the barn and to help keep cool, I take a watering can and sprinkle water down our alley way at end of the day (just enough to lightly cover floor)


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

Maverick101 said:


> I head to the local grocery store when they turn their produce over....get free apples and carrots by the bagful for the horses.


Excellent idea! Who did you talk to about this? Manager? I hate to see food go to waste, some managers might as well.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yep...I just went and talked w the Produce Manager.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Ooo, I think I will talk to the produce manager.
That is an excellent idea.


I don't have any ideas right now but I clean out the pasture every other day to every few days since we have 4 horses out there and it helps with the flys.


----------

